# Selbstversuch: Im Internet ohne Antivirenprogramm



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag erstmal!
Ich habe in diesem Monat ein Selbstexperiment durchgeführt, und dabei bin ich auf ein mehr oder weniger zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis gestoßen.
Als ich vor ca. einem Monat auf meinem PC Windows Vista neuinstallierte, hatte ich keine Lust auf diese andauernden Probleme mit Antivirenprogrammen und vorallem der sich fast verdoppelnden Bootgeschwindigkeit, also beschloss ich kurzerhand, einfach garkeinen Virenschutz zu installieren (Dazu muss gesagt sein, ich ließ die "Firewall" Einstellung des Routers an).

Während des kompletten Monats benutzte ich das Internet wie immer, kümmerte mich nicht um irgendwelche Regeln, die man beachten sollte, wenn man sich keinen Virus einfangen wollte, klickte wahllos auf die erstbesten Ergebnisse bei Google, downloadete Software von mehr oder weniger dubiosen Seiten und öffnete die Ports, wie es gerade verlangt wurde.

Gestern habe ich dann aus Neugier die aktuelle Kaspersky Security Suite 09 in der CBE Version installiert, und nach dem Updaten über Nacht die Virensuche durchlaufen lassen (dauert ja schon seine Zeit bei nur 200 GB Daten).

Als ich gerade den Ereignisbericht gelesen habe, musste ich beinahe lachen: nicht eine einzige Vire hat sich auf der Festplatte befunden, mir wurden nur 2 exen angezeigt, welche als "unsicher" eingestuft wurden: Die eine kam vom Adobe AcrobatReader, die andere von OpenOffice.

Somit habe ich mir zumindest bewiesen, dass Antivirensoftware nichts weiteres als Augenwischerei ist, mit viel Geschrei um nichts und ich werde noch heute Kaspersky wieder deinstallieren, und so wird es auch bleiben, bis sich irgendein Nutzen aus der Installation erschließen lässt und ich kann nur jedem, der einen Router besitzt, empfehlen, für sich selbst die Vorteile gegen die Nachteile dieser Programme abzuwägen und sich zu überlegen, ob man sich den Ärger und das Geld nicht einfach sparen könne.

Danke fürs Lesen,
Spikos


----------



## midnight (19. Januar 2010)

Genau das mache ich seit fast zwei Jahren (= Niemand braucht Placebos, die einem Sicherheit andeuten sollen, aber mir glaubt ja sonst keiner (=
Find ich gut, dass du dich da mal "geopfert" hast.

so far


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2010)

Interessantes Ergebnis, könnte aber auch sein das dein Router das ganze geblockt hat. Ich bleib einfach bei dem normalen Avira, das reicht mir und hatte noch nie Probleme mit.


----------



## aurionkratos (19. Januar 2010)

Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an, auf welchen Seiten du dir rumtreibst, was du runterlädst, usw.
Du kannst natürlich Glück haben, aber ich würde nicht verallgemeinern - nur weil du beim Download dir nichts eingefangen hast, ist das nicht bei allen so.

Ich bin hingegen immer ohne Virenscanner unterwegs und ich habe mir bis jetzt noch nie was eingefangen. Leider gibt es aber da draußen viel zu viele unbedarfte User, die irgendwo was runterladen und sich mal eben was einfangen, weshalb für die breite Bevölkerung ein Virenschutz imho durchaus sinnvoll ist.

EDIT:
An den über mir: Wie soll eine Firewall einen Virus blocken? :o


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2010)

Mh blockt den port, über den virus übertragen wird? Kenn mich da nich ganz so aus.^^


----------



## Chiwa (19. Januar 2010)

Daß Microsoft Security Essentials wirkt ausgezeichnet und functioniert auch gut.
Onhe viel processorkraft zu verlangen.

Und ist gratis von der Microsoft site zu haben.


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Januar 2010)

Anmerkung: Wenn man einen Antivirus auf ein befallenes System installiert, kann er die Viren nicht mehr unbedingt zuverlässig erkennen. Deine „Erkenntnis“ hat somit keine Grundlage.

Allerdings halte auch ich Antiviren für Augenwischerei. Zumindest wenn man nicht aus jeder x-beliebigen Quelle zeug lädt. Ich schätze mal, dass die meisten Viren nicht mehr über E-Mail kommen, sondern von Warez-Seiten. (Schließlich wollen die ihr Geld ja auch irgendwie verdienen. Und so ein Botznetz ist ne Menge wert.)

Dito übrigens für die „personal Firewall“. Absolut nutzlos, wenn man im Router schon eine echte Firewall hat. Nervt nur und bringt nicht. Wenn das zeugt eh schon auf dem Rechner ist, und die „personal Firewall“ Zugriff hat, ist es ja eh zu spät.


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Wenn man einen Antivirus auf ein befallenes System installiert, kann er die Viren nicht mehr unbedingt zuverlässig erkennen. Deine „Erkenntnis“ hat somit keine Grundlage.
> 
> [...]



Ich schließe mich voll und ganz Bauer87. Dennoch finde ich Antivir ein bisschen komisch. Zumal gestern auf meiner Festplatte bei einem Freund (musste sie ausbauen und von einem Freund "reparieren" lassen) plötzlich viren angezeigt worden, obwohl ich noch kurz vor dem Ausfall nen Virentest von Avira laufen lassen hatte. Nur sein AVG und noch irgendwas haben die Viren gesehn/gefunden. Sehr komisch. Aber wer lügt dann nun? Antivir oder AVG oder beide?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Dein ,,Test" hat nichts zusagen da sich vieren, Trojaner meist verändern wenn sie auf einen System sind wodurch sie nicht mehr von einen nachträglich instalierten Antivieren Programm erkannt werden können. Den dieses nutzt die Signaturen aus den Update die den Vieren drausen im Netz angepasst sind und nicht deinen die sich auf deiner Platte munter verbreitet haben. 
Wenn du einmal spass haben willst und deine Aussage dementieren willst, dann öffne einmal den Taskmanager und schaue nach welche Prozesse am laufen sind und suche sie einmal mit google heraus. Ergebnis du wirst irgendwelchen mist drauf haben wovon du nichts weist. Mein Top wahren einmal 10 Vieren auf einen Avira  ,,geschützten" System.


----------



## midnight (19. Januar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mein Top wahren einmal 10 Vieren auf einen Avira  ,,geschützten" System.



Viren schreibt man übrigens ohne e. Aber davon abgesehen, was willst du damit sagen? Das man den Mist mit AV-Programm auch hat? Wozu dann eines benutzen.
Ich bin AV-Placebo-frei. Keine Kosten, keine verschenkte Leistung, keine verschwendeten Nerven und trotzdem funktioniert alles ganz prima. Und nein, in meinem Taskmanager ist nichts was da nicht hingehört (=

so far


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn du denkst, ist letztlich dein System. Ich wollte damit sagen , Herr Deutschlehrer der nicht Lesen kann, das ich mit freier Antivieren Software auch nicht gerade gute erfahrungen habe. Und Viren oder ähnliches stehen nicht immer im Taskmanager sie können auch unter Diensten oder der Regestry zu finden sein. 

Wenn du also sagst ,, hey ich bin so cool, ich las mein System ohne Schutz und spare lieber die 20 - 30 €" dann sei es dir überlassen. Nur soviel dein System ist ,wenn du wirklich einige Zeit im Netz unterwegs warst, zu 100% verseucht. Ich weiß wovon ich rede also brauch ich mich nicht mit dir rumstreiten oder mich von dir belehren zu lassen.

Denoch bist du so ein Typ wo ich immer trüber lache. Also mach weiter so jeder Schadsoftware Programmierer freut sich wenn seine Software zumindest auf einen PC läuft.


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

es kommt aber auch auf das Surfverhalten an. Trozdem denke ich, dass ein Antivirenprogramm sinnvoll ist, jedenfalls wenn man im Internet unterwegs ist.

Ich persönlich bin immer mit einem Virenprogramm unterwegs, nicht nur Antivir, von daher denk ich, man muss erst mal den aufbau und die Funktionsweise eines Viruses und Trojaner kennen um sagen zu können, dass Virenprgramme sehr wichtig sind.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Dein ,,Test" hat nichts zusagen da sich vieren, Trojaner meist verändern wenn sie auf einen System sind wodurch sie nicht mehr von einen nachträglich instalierten Antivieren Programm erkannt werden können. Den dieses nutzt die Signaturen aus den Update die den Vieren drausen im Netz angepasst sind und nicht deinen die sich auf deiner Platte munter verbreitet haben.
> Wenn du einmal spass haben willst und deine Aussage dementieren willst, dann öffne einmal den Taskmanager und schaue nach welche Prozesse am laufen sind und suche sie einmal mit google heraus. Ergebnis du wirst irgendwelchen mist drauf haben wovon du nichts weist. Mein Top wahren einmal 10 Vieren auf einen Avira  ,,geschützten" System.


Ich werde später nochmal alles mit einer Live-CD überprüfen lassen, dann darfst du mir gerne erzählen wie sich der Virus versteckt hält, wenn Windows nichtmal gebootet ist. Und wenn sich trotzallem doch Viren finden ließen: ich kann trotzdem ruhig schlafen, da ich meine wichtigen Dokumente etc. extern speichere.
Taskmanager ist auch clean, da schau ich öfter mal rein ob alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht. Deine Behauptung ist also dahingehend komplett falsch. Bin auf dem Gebiet nicht gerade blöd, wie du mich vielleicht darzustellen versuchst. Weiterhin gibts auch keinen ungewollten Datenverkehr (weder von innen nach außen noch umgekehrt). Außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt, dass niemand mehr Antivirensoftware benutzen soll, ich habe nur meine Empfehlung dagegen ausgesprochen.

Edit: Übrigens, Kaspersky überprüft zusätzlich die Prozesse nach unbekannten Prozessvorgängen und -strukturen.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Januar 2010)

Ich frage mich, wie man mit Aussagen wie

"Ich benutze seit zwei Jahren keinen Virenscanner und hatte seither auch noch keinen"

wirklich ernst genommen werden will...

Ja, glaubt Ihr denn, dass jedes Virus (Anmerkung: grammatikalisch sind Viren geschlechtslos, deswegen DAS Virus ) auf dem System schreit: Hallo, ich bin da, ich mach' Dir jetzt Dein System futsch! ?!

Viren sind, wenn es der Entwickler geschafft hat, so programmiert, dass man auch nichts davon mit bekommt, wenn man sie hat.

Also frage ich mich, woher die Kiddies, die hier Mord und Totschlag schreien, überhaupt wissen wollen, dass sie keine Viren haben, wenn sie über kein Mittel verfügen, das diese Annahme überprüft?


----------



## Hadruhne (19. Januar 2010)

mutig, mutig!

Hab auch nen Kumpel der deine Ansicht vertritt. Ich gehöre eher zu den Skeptikern in diesem Fall.

Würdest du dein System mal bei VirusTotal - Kostenloser online Viren- und Malwarescanner checken lassen, eventuell Auszüge des Logs posten? Mglicherweise kannste ja ein Image von deinem System anlegen und das checken lassen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nicht versucht dich irgendwie darzustellen. Denn letztlich ist es dein System und deine Daten. Nicht meine, weswegen du meinetwegen sra 33 oder iasa instalieren kannst und damit glücklich werten kannst. Und wenn du in Taskmanager geschaut hast dann weist du ja auch wo alles so gespeichert ist ...
Wenn du deine Daten so gut gespeichert sind dann hoffentlich ohne einen Virus und ohne Tastaturaufzeichnung.



*Wie gesagt mir ist es egal was ihr mit euren System macht. Allerdings rate ich jeden sich ein richtiges Antivieren Programm zu besorgen. Die 20 - 30 € sind der Ärger der ohne entstehen kann nicht wert.*


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Hadruhne schrieb:


> mutig, mutig!
> 
> Hab auch nen Kumpel der deine Ansicht vertritt. Ich gehöre eher zu den Skeptikern in diesem Fall.
> 
> Würdest du dein System mal bei VirusTotal - Kostenloser online Viren- und Malwarescanner checken lassen, eventuell Auszüge des Logs posten? Mglicherweise kannste ja ein Image von deinem System anlegen und das checken lassen.


Wenn du mir sagst, wie ich damit das System checken kann, werd ich das machen!


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (19. Januar 2010)

ich gehöre zu denen die genauso kein virusprogramm verwenden, wenn man weist was man tut und wenn mann weis wo man nicht surfen sollte, dann fängt man sich auch nichts ein, wir haben im geschäft 1jahr lang ein rechner ohne schutz laufen lassen, 2 personen arbeiten am rechner ich und ein mitarbeiter.
nach 1 jahr virensoftware draufgeladen weil 2 mitarbeiter dazu gekommen sind, nach einem erfolgreichem scan 0virus 0 trojaner ect.

ich benutze privat AVG Portable auf einem stick wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin stecke ich es an und laße laufen natürlich mit den neuesten updates, bisher keine viren eingefangen.

ich betone es kommt rein auf das surfverhalten an,aber man sollte dennoch einen schutz haben da mann ab und zu eine sd-karte oder ein USB-Stick einer anderen person am  rechner anstecken muß um sicherzugehen das davon nichts auf den rechner übergeht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Bloß gut das sich Vieren (mir egal wie geschrieben) sich nicht verändern. Und bloß gut das Seiten die als sicher gelten nicht gehackt werten können. Und bloß gut das alle wissen wo sich die Vieren im Netz verstecken.


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

Viren, Trojaner und KEylogger sollen ja nicht erkannt werden. Außerdem kann ich sagen, dass man einen Virus oder sonst was so programmieren bzw erschaffen kann, dass er dass macht was der Programmierer will. So sind die meisten durchwegs unsichtbar bis sie in erscheinung treten und versuchen etwas rauszuleiten oder änliches. Meist werden sie an normale Prozesse geknüpft oder in anderen Dateien versteckt.

 Außerdem wunderts mich wie du sagen kannst, dass kein Datenverkehr stattfindet wenn du weder Firewall noch Antivirusprogramm auf dem Rechner hast?

Der erste Teil des Textes ist nur für die spezifizierung der Viren und Trojaner da und dient nicht zur Belehrung oder änliches.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Sind wir ein bisschen Paranoid? Wenn du so schreibst frag ich mich, wie du noch nach draußen gehen kannst. Das Spielchen könnte man nämlich auch mit "Terroristen" oder so spielen. 
Bloß gut, dass Terroristen nie nach Deutschland kommen.. etc. .

Edit: @Galileo39
Dazu benutzt man sowas wie Netmeter, da brauchst du keine Antivirenprogramme für.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich nehme an er nimmt den Taskmanager mit Netzwerk Aktivitäten. Und das mit den Verknüpfungen ist auch richtig.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Meinst du jetzt die Verknüpfungen mit anderen Prozessen? Ich weiß zwar nicht wie Kaspersky Lab ihren Schutz programmiert, aber er soll wie gesagt unter anderem die Prozessstrukturen untersuchen und sich melden, sobald irgendwas auffälliges passiert.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich bin nicht paranoit aber Danke der nachfrage es freud mich wie du dich um mir sorgen machst.

Aber wenn du denkst das du so besser kommst bitte ist dein Problem nicht meins. Du wirst sicher ein Top Computer Profie sein der aus 7 mio Windows Quelltext zeilen einen virus code erkennt oder alle Prozesse in seinen PC kennt.

Also wie fällt mir noop ein dich zu kritisieren ich mit meinen 60 Systemen und 3 servern. Du hast sicher recht dann wert ich gleich mal alle Antivieren Software deinstallieren den s****** braucht eh keiner.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Naja die gängigen Windowsprozesse kennt man doch, wenn man sich damit ein bisschen auseinandersetzt, oder? 
Und nein, ich kenne nicht mal eine Zeile Windowsquellcode.
Ich weiß auch nicht wie oft ich dir noch sagen soll, dass du es dir selber überlegen sollst. Wenn du Verantwortung für irgendwelche Netzwerke hast oder deine PCs was wichtiges zutun haben, bzw. wenn du sie so sehr liebst, dass du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, oder auch einfach nur wenn du meinst, dass ich Unrecht habe, dann lass sie doch drauf.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Januar 2010)

@Spikos

Natürlich hast Du Unrecht - Deine Probe ist in keinster Weise repräsentativ.

Noch ist sie nachvollziehbar, weil Basics nicht beachtet wurden.

Aber die passen wohl nicht in Deine Argumentation, bzw. Sicht auf das Thema.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Die Gängigsten aber nicht alle also wem stört da schon so eine kleine exe die lässig daten versendet. Der obrige Beitrag war der pure Sarkasmus nur mal so zur Info. Klar lass ich alle Sicherheits programme installiert gerade weil ich weiß was ohne passieren kann oder wie leicht ein Angriff auf ein schutzloses Windows system ist.

Ps 3 mio Zeilen findest du auch auf alten Win Versionen die genau die selben sind wie unter Win 7.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

@Nucleus
Dein erster Post in diesem Thread hat mir jedenfalls keine Argumente gezeigt, die mich von meiner Meinung zu einer anderen bewegen könnte. Auch die anderen Argumente wie "Antivirenprogramme hinterher zu installieren bringt doch garnichts!" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (vorallem ohne Quelle), aber wenn mir jemand das genaue Funktionsprinzip, das hinter dieser These steht, erklärt, bin ich möglicherweise bereit ansatzweise von meiner Meinung abzuweichen.

@Nobody 2.0
Ich hab den Sarkasmus schon gelesen, allerdings antworte ich auf Sarkasmus immer so trocken. Und das mit den Prozessen: sobald mir ein Prozess komisch vorkommt, wird der sofort überprüft. "So eine kleine exe" gibt es in dem Sinne nicht, wenn du die ganze Liste durchgehst und bei allem, was du nicht kennst, googlest.


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich mich jetzt hier nicht aufdrängen aber da ich Grundkenntnisse in C++ hab, weiß ich, dass jede Exe ein Virus oder Trojaner sein kann ohne erkannt zuwerden. Die Antivirenprogramme überprüfen die Struktur der Exe mit einem Verzeichnis von Viren, um Übereinstimmungen zufinden. Wird jetzt eine Exe selbst mit C++ geschrieben und umgeht ein paar Befehle, die auf einen Trojaner schließen würden, so wird kein virus angezeigt. Verknüpft man das nun mit einem anderen Programm so könnte programmiert werden, dass der Virus oder Trojaner sich erst entfaltet, wenn zum beispiel ein bestimmter prozess beendet ist oder eine bestimmte Zeit erreicht ist. Das vernüpfte programm funktioniert so oder so einwandfrei. Man würde keinen unterschied merken...

So war das jedenfalls damals als ich C++ gelernt hatte, falls sich hingegen jetzt irgendwas geändert hat, kann ich gerne korrigiert werden.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Januar 2010)

Spikos schrieb:


> @Nucleus
> Dein erster Post in diesem Thread hat mir jedenfalls keine Argumente gezeigt, die mich von meiner Meinung zu einer anderen bewegen könnte. Auch die anderen Argumente wie "Antivirenprogramme hinterher zu installieren bringt doch garnichts!" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (vorallem ohne Quelle), aber wenn mir jemand das genaue Funktionsprinzip, das hinter dieser These steht, erklärt, bin ich möglicherweise bereit ansatzweise von meiner Meinung abzuweichen.



Das einfachste Zauberwort heißt: *Ausnahme hinzufügen*.

Wenn ein Virus das beherrscht, und Du das nicht merkst, ist Deine ganze Argumentation hinfällig.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

@Galileo39
Und wie kann einen dagegen eine Antivirensoftware schützen, wenn das gar nicht erkannt werden kann?

@Nucleus
Ich mach mich mal kurz auf die Suche nach einem Virus, der sowas kann.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich programmiere lieber mit Delphie...

Aber deine Anmerkungen sind völlig richtig Galileo39 das währe eine Methode schadsoftware zu erstellen wenn auch etwas noch fehlt was ich aber nicht verate da ich nicht sagen will wie man einen Virus oder Trojaner aufbaut.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Wie schon gesagt eine Antivieren software vergleicht nur einen Virus. Ist dieser aber mutiert dann ist schluss.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Dann sage mir bitte, was dir deine Antivirensoftware genau bringt, wenn die Vire sowieso mutiert. Ich glaube, du weißt, dass bei Kaspersky neue Viren (bzw. Abhandlungen davon), die im Internet auftauchen, innerhalb weniger Minuten (<20 min oder so) erkannt werden.

Hier auch nochmal ein Zitat von Viruslist wenn man auf seinem PC erst später die Antivirensoftware installiert hat und gescannt hat.


> *If no viruses are found during a scan*
> 
> If no viruses are found during the scan and the symptoms that alarmed you are classifed, you probably have no reason to worry. Check all hardware and software installed in your computer. Download Windows patches using Windows Update. Deinstall all unlicensed software from your computer and clean your hard drives of any junk files.


Quelle: Viruslist


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Lies einfach nocheinmal meinen Beitrag von vorhin durch und du wirst es merken. Eine Viren Software erkennt nur Vieren die Gerate erst reinkommen oder sich gerade installieren wollen da sich ihre signatur noch nicht geändert hat. Sind sie Installiert dann mutieren sie wodurch sie unauffindbar werden. Da sich ihre Signatur ändert die unterschiedlich zu der ist die eine Virensoftware kennt.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Quelle? Hört sich zwar plausibel an, aber sowas kann sich jeder ausdenken.


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Januar 2010)

Galileo39 schrieb:


> Außerdem wunderts mich wie du sagen kannst, dass kein Datenverkehr stattfindet wenn du weder Firewall noch Antivirusprogramm auf dem Rechner hast?


Eine Firewall auf dem Rechner ist Plazebo. Wenn der Virus/ Angreifer auf dem Rechner ist, stört die nicht mehr. Und die personal Firewall kann halt erst agieren, wenn der Angreifer schon im System ist. Also zu spät. Aber ne Firewall im Router (NAT ist keine Firewall, bitte was richtiges nehmen!) macht die Diskussion eh unnötig. Es ist eh schon alles geschützt, was Firewall angeht.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Denn letztlich ist es dein System und deine Daten.


Eben nicht. Rate mal, von der ganze Spam kommt! Da werden keine Server für gemietet, das sind irgendwelche Deppen, die sich mit „kostenlosen Profi-Tools“ ihren Rechner aus Versehen in einen „Mails versendenden Homeserver“ umgewandelt haben.

Wenn man aber nur vertrauenswürdige Software nutzt, halte ich Virenscanner weiterhin für unnötig. Also nichts installieren, damit die ICQ-Blume blau wird. Und Cracks, etc. halte ich auch nicht für besonders koscher.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Für die die denken ich rede nichts als unsinn bitte sehr Was ist eine Virenschutz Software?


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Eine Firewall auf dem Rechner ist Plazebo. Wenn der Virus/ Angreifer auf dem Rechner ist, stört die nicht mehr. Und die personal Firewall kann halt erst agieren, wenn der Angreifer schon im System ist. Also zu spät. Aber ne Firewall im Router (NAT ist keine Firewall, bitte was richtiges nehmen!) macht die Diskussion eh unnötig. Es ist eh schon alles geschützt, was Firewall angeht.
> 
> Wenn man aber nur vertrauenswürdige Software nutzt, halte ich Virenscanner weiterhin für unnötig. Also nichts installieren, damit die ICQ-Blume blau wird. Und Cracks, etc. halte ich auch nicht für besonders koscher.



Wenn der Virus und Angreifer eh schon auf dem Pc ist und richtig gemacht worden ist, macht eigendlich nur noch eine Neuinstallation Sinn, so viele Backdoor dir dann da schon im System sind.

Zu 2: Wir müssten jetzt unterscheiden zwischen aktiven Virenschutz und passiven als Virenscanner, denn sonst können auch Viren über umleitungen im Web über den temporären Ordner ins System gelangen. Und wie gesagt, wenn mans richtig macht, ist dann das ganze System verseucht und kaum noch weg zu bekommen. 

@ Nobody: Ja, ich habe den Teil den du meinst mit Absicht weggelassen, damit da keine Anleitung zu einem Trojaner oder sonst was entsteht, aber ich glaube du und ich wissen, dass das leider mit den entsprechenden Kenntnissen möglich ist


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Für die die denken ich rede nichts als unsinn bitte sehr Was ist eine Virenschutz Software?


Gut und schön, allerdings habe ich einen Scan mit der aktuellsten "Pattern-Datei" durchgeführt. Diese "Mutantenviren" können nur nicht erkannt werden, wenn du keine aktuellen Signaturen hast.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

[/QUOTE]@ Nobody: Ja, ich habe den Teil den du meinst mit Absicht weggelassen, damit da keine Anleitung zu einem Trojaner oder sonst was entsteht, aber ich glaube du und ich wissen, dass das leider mit den entsprechenden Kenntnissen möglich ist [/QUOTE]


Da sind wir anscheinend die einzigen in diesen Tread. Wobei jeder der Programieren lernt bekommt irgendwann mit was man machen muss um eine Schadsoftware zu schreiben und zu verbreiten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Spikos schrieb:


> Gut und schön, allerdings habe ich einen Scan mit der aktuellsten "Pattern-Datei" durchgeführt. Diese "Mutantenviren" können nur nicht erkannt werden, wenn du keine aktuellen Signaturen hast.




Wenn du denkst. Es gibt viele Vieren mit einen einfachen zufallsgenerator der den Code so umschreibt das der resultierende Virus nichts mehr mit den ursprünglichen Virus zu tun hat. In Delphie gäbe es Beispielsweise den befehl randomize der das macht und eingestellte werte so ändert das ein entsprechendes Muster nicht mehr passt. Was noch gemacht wird lasse ich natürlich wieder weg.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Ein wenig kenne ich mich mit Delphie aus, aber nur Grundkenntnisse. Deine Quelle jedoch stützt auch diese These wieder kein bisschen.


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre die Vermischung von Programmierquellcodes, so könnte man theoretisch den virus in irgendwelchen Dateien verstecken, die aber meistens als "Warnung" angezeigt werden,aber nicht bei jeden Antivirprogramm. Wie Nobody schon sagte lernt man selbst bei den Grundkenntnissen relativ schnell Möglichkeiten Schadprogramme zuschreiben. Sobald man dann die Code von Programmen kennt, kennt man auch ihre Schwächen. Das will ich jetzt nicht weiter vorführen

€dit: Der Text gilt nicht als Belehrung sondern nur als Unterstüzung von Nobody Post, indem ein weiteres Beispiel angeführt wird.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Wist ihr mir ist das hier zu Dumm wenn ihr denkt das ihr alles besser wist bitte mir egal. Natürlich schreiben alle im Internet wieder welche möglichkeiten es gibt einen Virus zu Programmieren.Vor allen die Telekom macht das frei nach den Motto ,, he so wirds gemacht und so umgeht ihr eine Antivieren Software" .

Wenn du es besser weißt als alle anderen dann sei glüklich du bist morgen ein studien Objekt für meinen Lehrling der darf mir ein Sicheres System mit deinen ohne alles vergleichen.Und mir alle Ergebnisse aufschreiben. Mal sehen ob er auch so begriffsstutzig und verblendet ist wie du.


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wist ihr mir ist das hier zu Dumm wenn ihr denkt das ihr alles besser wist bitte mir egal. Natürlich schreiben alle im Internet wieder welche möglichkeiten es gibt einen Virus zu Programmieren.Vor allen die Telekom macht das frei nach den Motto ,, he so wirds gemacht und so umgeht ihr eine Antivieren Software" .
> 
> [...]



Ich hoff mal das Kommentar galt nicht mir, aber dein Post ist vollkommen Korrekt. So sind heutzutage in der modernen Computergesellschaft die meisten Nutzer verblendet und meinen wenn ich nichts sichtbares erkenn am Pc wird auch wohl kein Virus drauf sein. Aber wie schon so oft von mir und Nobody erwähnt sind die heutigen Viren immer stehts unsichtbar. Naja da ich ein Virenschutzprogramm hab, ist das mir wie Nobody auch egal, ich wollte nur mal gewarnt haben bzw erwähnt.

Nicht, dass ich jetzt jemanden Unwissenheit vorwerfen will, aber man sollte einen gewissen Grad an Grundwissen haben um Sicherheit zuhaben.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn du seine Arbeit nicht objektiv betrachten kannst, tut er mir jetzt schon leid. Und ich hab keine Ahnung warum du dich jetzt der Diskussion entziehst, schließlich hast du mir immernoch keinen nennenswerten Beweis dafür geliefert, dass mein PC trotz Virenscan mit aktuellster Antivirensoftware verseucht ist.
Dazu noch was: Für euch gibt es unsichtbare Viren, die niemand aufspüren kann. Woher wollt ihr wissen, das ihr sicher seid? Ein unbekanntes Virus kann auch zufällig auf euren Rechnern gelandet sein, bevor das Antivirenprogramm es entdecken konnte. Mit euren Aussagen sagt ihr nur selbst wie unsicher das Internet auch mit Schutz ist.


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

Ja das Internet ist sehr unsicher, noch mehr aber ohne Schutz, da die Viren erst mutieren können wenn sie auf dem Pc sind, wird aber schon kurz nach dem Download dies unterbunden, mutiert er nicht, falls aber kein Virenschutzprogramm vorhanden ist, nissten sich die Viren überall ein wie zum beispiel in explorer.exe oder sonst wo und dann kann man nicht mehr im Taskmanager schaun.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube auch das hätte nach guten 6 Stunden, wo der PC an war, etwas verdächtiges entdeckt.
Ich bestreite nicht, dass es sowas nicht gibt, aber mir konnte immernoch niemand erklären, warum mein PC nach dem totalen Scan doch infiziert sein soll. "Weil das Virus mutiert" ist für mich kein Argument, weil es sowas wie proaktiven Schutz gibt, welcher besagte 6 Stunden lief (inkl Heuristik etc.).


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Wer sagt das ich mich der Diskusion entziehe ? sorry aber ich habe auch ein Leben Auserhalb des Netzes. 
@ Galileo39 nein ich habe nicht dich gemeint denn du weist ja was sache ist. Aber sorry wenn du dich angegriffen fühltest ich war zu langsamm mit den Posten.

Niemand ist sicher auch Galileo39 oder ich nicht. Nur habe ich zumindest eine Vierensoftware immer installiert bevor der rechner ans netz geht.
Einen Beweis kann ich dir zeigen der steht bei mir auf Arbeit und hatte Avira trauf und bekamm nur so 10 viren, Trojaner usw.

Und ja das Internet ist unsicher.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Dein Post deutete sowas in die Richtung an  . Allerdings frag ich mich, wenn du dich damit so gut auskennst, wenn du sogar einen Lehrling hast der dir morgen was über dieses Thema vorstellen darf (außer das war auch Sarkasmus), warum du andauernd Viren falsch schreibst.
Auffällig an meinem Test finde ich aber auch, das nicht nur die "unsichtbaren" Viren nicht gefunden werden, sondern auch keine anderen "dummen" Viren aller Sasser oder sowas. Aber das wirst du mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht erklären können.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab irgendwie eine Rechtschreibschwäche. Was meine Signatur schon andeutet aber das muss ich dir bestimmt nicht erklären da es ansich schon ziemlich s... ist glaub mir.

Nein das war kein Sarkasmus du hast mich auf die  Idee gebracht.

Aber vielleicht hast du keine dummen Vieren auf dem System oder es ist zufall.


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Okay ja dafür kannst du ja nichts .
Ehrlich gesagt war ich ja auch etwas erstaunt mit dem Ergebnis, nachdem der alte Rechner meines Vaters vor gut 3 Jahren ca 130 Viren auf sich vereinte. Der wurde allerdings nicht mit einem Softwarescanner gescannt.


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Januar 2010)

BTW: Ich hatte seit 2006 keinen Antivirus auf meinem Produktivsystem gehabt. Als dann Windows 7 rausgekommen ist, hab ich es auf ne neue Platte installiert und mit MS Security Essentials alles gescannt. War nichts zu finden.

Geht also auf jeden Fall. (Hab aber Noscript, etc. aktiv. Nutze wegen Sicherheitslücken keine Software von Adobe, etc.)


----------



## midnight (20. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab mehrere Jahre tolle bezahl-AV-Software benutzt. Und sie hat *nie* etwas gefunden. Eines Tages hatte ich dann trotz 30€-Kaspersky einen Virus der das komplette System killte.
Heißt für mich: "Richtige" Viren kommen so oder so rein, wozu also noch AV-Software die mich Leistung kostet aber nichts bringt? Ich hab lieber ein paar Euro für Backupsoftware genommen, die mir wesentlich besser hilft wenn was schief läuft.

so far


----------



## TerrorPuschel (20. Januar 2010)

Jeder kann das so halten wie er will, ob mit AV-Software oder ohne, ob kostenlos oder kostenpflichtig, aber eine Sache ist definitiv:
Sind "wichtige" bzw. "heikele" Daten (damit sind Zugangsdaten von Shops, Auktionplatformen, Onlinebanking, E-Mail, etc.) auf dem System ist es immer sinnvoll eine AV-Software auf dem System installiert zu haben. Dies werden auch die bekannten IT-Fachzeitschriften bestätigen.
Alles andere ist grob fahrlässig...

Zum Beispiel: Falls jemand über ein Virus euren Ebay-Zugang herausfindet und damit dann fleißig bietet, dann ist das Geschreie groß...

BTW: Es gibt keine AV-Software die zu 100% schützen kann. Der 100% Viren-Schutz für ein Computer ist:
1. Kein Internet bzw. Netzwerkzugang zu anderen Systemen
2. Keine fremden Speichermedien (Floppy, USB-Stick, USB-HDD, etc.)

@ midnight: Richtige Entscheidung mit der Backupsoftware... würde ich jeden empfehlen, da es nicht die Frage ist ob eine Festplatte kaputt geht, sondern wann.

MfG
TerrorPuschel


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Januar 2010)

@ Bauer87 wenn du keine Software nutzt die Sicherheitslücken hat, warum kannst du denn dann hier schreiben ? Du nutzt bestimmt die unsicherste Software die es zz gibt Windows.

@midnight nur weil nichts angezeigt wird heist es noch nicht das eine AV software nichts gehindert hat auf deinen PC zu kommen. Und es gibt keine 100% sichere AV Software es kann immer sein das sich ein Virus einschleicht wenn er noch nicht bekannt ist.

@ TerrorPuschel du hast noch was vergessen; keine Programme instalieren und den PC gar nicht erst einschalten ansonsten stimmt es.


----------



## midnight (20. Januar 2010)

> Du nutzt bestimmt die unsicherste Software die es zz gibt Windows.


Ich glaube diese Vorwürfe sind nicht unbedingt angebracht.



> nur weil nichts angezeigt wird heist es noch nicht das eine AV software nichts gehindert hat auf deinen PC zu kommen. Und es gibt keine 100% sichere AV Software es kann immer sein das sich ein Virus einschleicht wenn er noch nicht bekannt ist.


Ich weiß wie man solche Software bedient. Gesucht hat es immer, nur gefunden hat es nichts. Und das eine mal wo ich es wirklich hätte gebrauchen können hat es versagt.

Ist doch fast alles nur Panikmache. Ebenso wie weltweiter Terrorismus, Schweinegrippen die uns alle umbringen werden und Angst vor ein wenig Schnee, der im Winter nunmal fällt.

so far


----------



## TerrorPuschel (20. Januar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> @ TerrorPuschel du hast noch was vergessen; keine Programme instalieren und den PC gar nicht erst einschalten ansonsten stimmt es.



....Ich wusste das ich immer was vergesse ....Danke


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Januar 2010)

midnight meine Vorwürfe gegen Microsoft sollen unbegründet sein ? na und warum gibt es jeden Monat ein Update Tag der Sicherheitsprobleme beheben soll ? 
Wenn du wüsstest was Windows für ein sieb ist würdest du damit nicht einmal deine Nudeln kochen da sie durchfallen würden.

Ich habe bestimt nicht gesagt da du keine Ahnung von ein AV Programm hast. Aber ein AV Programm wirkt mehr passiv als aktiv.


----------



## midnight (20. Januar 2010)

Ein AV-Programm wirkt garnicht. Wenn überhaupt wirkt es sich positiv für den Kontostand der Entwickler aus. Und natürlich hat auch Windows lücken, aber hast du eine Alternative? Linux ist auch nicht der Weisheits letzter Schluss und Apple, naja.... nun.
Für mich in jedem Fall ist es sicher genug. Ich lebe seit Jahren (naja gut, immerhin 2 Jahre ) Virenfrei und bin damit sehr glücklich. Und ja auch ich scanne ab und an mal von diversen Live-Linuxen aus, damit man mir nicht immer auf die Nüsse geht von wegen und "du hast doch bestimmt Viren, du weißt es nur nicht".

Ich gönne jedem seine AV-Software, wenn er sich damit sicherer fühlt - bitte. Aber für mich ist das Zeug ein reines Placebo, was mich Geld, Zeit und Nerven kostet und für mich keinen Mehrwert bietet.

so far


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Januar 2010)

Ihr Ahnungslosen... Aber bitte jeder muss es selber wissen und wer ein Windows OS ohne AV software betreibt bitte es ist sein Rechner und seine Freiheit. Und immer schön Daten an Microsoft senden damit sie ihr Produkt ,,verbessern" können.


----------



## TerrorPuschel (20. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Ein AV-Programm wirkt garnicht.



Das würde ich nicht sagen... Es hat schon eine Funktion und ist (meiner Erfahrung (Beruf: IT-Systemkaufmann) nach) nützlich. Wie ich so gelesen habe artet das hier zur Zeit etwas aus... Jeder hat seine Erfahrungen gemacht ob gut, schlecht oder keine .... 

Aus meiner Sicht ist ein AV-Programm bei manchen Kunden sehr angebracht.. und bei manchen hilft das noch nicht mal...



midnight schrieb:


> Und natürlich hat auch Windows lücken, aber hast du eine Alternative? Linux ist auch nicht der Weisheits letzter Schluss und Apple, naja.... nun.



Stimmt auch das alle Lücken haben.... Windows wird am häufigsten als extrem unsicher bezeichnet, da es am häufigsten auf den PCs installiert ist. Weiter sollte man nicht drauf eingehen, da sonst eine Grundsatzdiskusion über das beste OS angezettelt wird, und das muss nicht sein...


----------



## midnight (20. Januar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ihr Ahnungslosen... Aber bitte jeder muss es selber wissen und wer ein Windows OS ohne AV software betreibt bitte es ist sein Rechner und seine Freiheit. Und immer schön Daten an Microsoft senden damit sie ihr Produkt ,,verbessern" können.



Oh dann kläre uns doch auf großer Meister? Willst du mir erzählen, dass du mit einem AV-Programm Windows daran hinderst Daten irgendwo hinzuschicken? Das ist unfug.
Du redest ständig davon, dass wir alle Dumm sind weil wir uns nicht vor den unglaublichen Gefahren das Internets schützen. Schön, ja, aber wo sind denn diese Gefahren?
Belegt doch mal was du da schreibst...

so far


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Januar 2010)

He mir reicht es langsamm

1. und das das letzte mal ich will niemanden umstimmen noch habe ich hier irgendjemand als dumm bezeichnet.
2. bezeichne ich mich nicht als großer meister sondern meine aussagen die ich so schreibe rein sarkastisch und wenn ihr das net begreift dann tut es mir für euch leid.

Wenn ihr euch so sicher seit das alle Vieren nur medien Storys sind euer Problem, wenn du also sagst das du kein Virus oder anderen mist auf deinen rechner hast wird es wohl so sein. Und wenn du jetzt denkst das ich nicht weiß wie man hackt dann liegst du Falsch ich weiß es aber ich verbreite dieses wissen garantiert nicht da sonst noch viel mehr unfug im Netz gemacht werden wird.


----------



## iGreggy (20. Januar 2010)

So genug der Klopperei hier.

Aber mich interessiert wirklich mal etwas zum Thema Virenscanner, Sicheritslücken etc. Wie kann man denn Viren/Würmer und was es sonst noch an Bazillen gibt kriegen? Ja die Frage klingt blöd, aber man liest es ja ständig, halten Sie Windows und Software aktuell bla bla bla. Aber muss das sein bzw. ist dann ein Scanner noch nötig? Zunächst einmal lade ich nichts illegales runter oder hoch,Torrents etc. meide ich aus Prinzip, bei E-mails nutze ich nur Alias die ich zu meinem richtigen Konto umleite, ergo hat keiner meine echte Adresse und ich bleibe Spam frei. Nutze meist Open Source /bin aber kein Fanatiker, erfüllt halt meine Bedürfnisse) und Freeware Programme (außer beim Videoschnitt), halte diese eigentlich immer aktuell (meist bei Chip.de). Da frage ich mich sind Virenscanner denn da nötig? Ich nutze gerne DVD Shrink, was ja seit fast 5 Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt wird. Wie kann ich da Viren oder so kriegen?

Würde mich mal wirklich interessieren. Weil langsam klingt das für mich nach Panikmache, auch wenn der Virenanstieg wirklich hoch ist.


----------



## midnight (20. Januar 2010)

Genau das ist eben die Frage. Ich bin der Meinung, das man spätestens in dem Fall sowas nicht mehr braucht, andere wiederum nicht (=
Probiers doch einfach mal ohne und guck wie es läuft. Aber bitte eine Backupstrategie parat legen, falls wirklich mal was kommt (=

so far


----------



## Bauer87 (20. Januar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> @ Bauer87 wenn du keine Software nutzt die Sicherheitslücken hat, warum kannst du denn dann hier schreiben ? Du nutzt bestimmt die unsicherste Software die es zz gibt Windows.


Was ich verschiwegen habe: Ich „nutze“ Windows als Startprogramm für einige Spiele. Windows an, Spiel an, spielen, Spiel aus, Windows aus. Wintendo halt. Fürs arbeiten nehme ich Linux, weil ich damit deutlich produktiver bin. (Virtuelle Desktops, Copy&Paste per Markieren und Klicken, aneinander einrastende Fenster, Grid zum Ausrichten der Fenster, …)

Und ich denke, dass man dafür *wirklich* keinen Virenscanner braucht. Das Windows auf der XBox hat sicherlich auch keinen… (Das wäre mit meinem zu vergleichen.)

PS: An alle Virenscanner-Benutzer: Wie oft hat eurer schon was gefunden? (Fehlalarme bitte wieder abziehen.)


----------



## Hadruhne (21. Januar 2010)

Wie sie hier alle damit prahlen nix illegales zu tun und nur Downloads aus offiziellen Quellen zu benutzen die NATÜRLICH alle Virenfrei sind.... wers glaubt wird selig.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (21. Januar 2010)

Also da ich irgendwie oft mit dateien zu tun habe die als viren eingestuft wurden aus unerfindlichen gründen...stinknormale programme wie man sie kaufen oder als freeware runterladen kann...iwann kb mehr gehabt auf antivirus und seitdem hatte ich NIE probleme...alle anderen schon und die haben sogar son ding installiert ich habe echt ka was ich mache...ich gehe mit 3-4pcs GLEICHZEITIG rein und hab keine viren XD


----------



## Bauer87 (21. Januar 2010)

@Prince_of_Darkness: Du weißt nichts von Viren, die du vielleicht hast. Das ist ein großer Unterschied. Zur Vollständigkeit müsstest du noch gucken, ob dein Rechner "ungewöhnlichen Traffic" erzeugt. (Ich halte eine Traffic-Analyse im Router für sicherer um Viren zu bemerken als nen AV.)


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (21. Januar 2010)

Wieso sollte ich Viren haben? Immer wenn ich nach Viren Scanne mehrere versch. Programme dafür nutze findet er genau das was er soll. Firefox oder irgendwelche Spiele oder irgendwie sowas halt.
ungewöhnlicher Traffic? mhm da is eigentlich nur das was ich selbst erzeuge.

PS: ich HABE einfach keine so Leid es mir tut. Ich weiß ja auch nicht wie die Leute in meiner Umgebung jeden Monat auf 100+ Viren kommen...


----------



## feivel (21. Januar 2010)

toll..dann habt ihr ein halbes jahr oder ein ganzes oder sogar 2 keine viren..
aber einmal erwischts euch dann doch..und dann das geflenne..
grad weil einige hier auch langänger sind (es gibt nicht nur das internet) wär ich da vorsichtiger...
naja..meine meinung


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Januar 2010)

Wie Lustig es doch ist. Viele fühlen sich unangrefbar nur weil sie keinen Virus finden.

@ Prince_of_Darkness du nutzt doch nicht gleichzeitig verschiedene Scanner oder AV software denn das währe wirklich dumm.

@ Hadruhne dann sag du uns doch wo du verschiedene Dinge iligal downloadest...

@Bauer87 ja das ist eine nette möglichkeit. Aber bedenke es gibt auch Linux vieren. Nicht so Zahlreich aber dafür Agressiver da der Linux Quelltext frei ist wodurch das Programmieren entsprechender Software einfacher wird.

@ all Trojaner u.s.w sind Programmiert nicht aufzufallen. Glaubt ihr wirklich allen ernstes das ihr sie dann findet in einen 17 mio Zeilen fassenden Quelltext oder einer 3 Seiten langen Regestry ? Ich schaf dasjedenfalls nicht. 
Mit viel glück seit ihr vielleicht Vieren frei aber nur 2% der Schadsoftware sind Vieren die sich wirklch bemerkbar machen. 93% sind aber Trojaner deren sinn es ist nicht im System aufzufallen. Wie gesagt Windows ist groß und ich rate niemanden keine AV software zu nehmen. Wegen der Frage was mein Scanner für mich tut hab ich mal meinen angesehen. 
Ergebnis Im letzten Monat wurden 8 Trojaner gehindert meinen PC zu infizieren und 31 Angrifsversuche Blockiert.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (21. Januar 2010)

Nein ich scanne nacheinander mit verschiedenen wenn ichs mal überprüfen will, sage aber nicht, dass ich unangreifbar bin^^.


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Unangreifbar ist niemand. Nur fühlen sich Leute sicherer, wenn sie etwas haben was ihnen Sicherheit vorgaukelt.
Wie gesagt, ich gönne jedem sein AV-Placebo, aber ich brauchs nicht.

so far


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Januar 2010)

Tja dumm nur das ich nichts habe was mir Sicherheit vorgaukelt. Einige dieser Trojaner wahren real da die programme mit denen sie kammen später wegen einer ,,integrierten Bedrohung" wieder von der Download Seite entfernt wurden nachdem ich sie heruntergeladen hatte.

Aber du wirst schon genau so gut gegen schadsoftware geschützt sein wie einer der ein AV programm nutzt den die sind ja sinnlos.


----------



## kelevra (21. Januar 2010)

Habe diesen Thread jetzt mal aufmerksam und mit dem ein oder anderen herzhaften Lacher gelesen.

Ich finde es wirklich erstaunlich, wie viele Leute sich doch so sicher sind, ohne irgendwelche Antiviren-Software ein vollkommen sauberes System zu haben.

Da ich selber im Bereich der Computersicherheit arbeite, kann ich nur davon abraten, Systeme ohen Schutz zu betreiben. Hängt das System an einem Router mit integrierter Firewall, so ist zumindest ein Antiviren-Programm pflicht.

Dabei sollte es fest installiert sein und immer im Hintergrund laufen. Nur so kann es durch ständige aktualisierungen ankommende Bedrohungen erkennen und den Nutzer warnen bzw. schützen.

Scans die im nachhinein durchgeführt werden bringen nicht den gewünschten Erfolg, somit ist es nicht sonderlich überraschend, dass ihr bei solchen Scans keine Viren etc. findet. Trojaner, Keylogger, Backdoors sind schließlich darauf angelegt sich in ein System einzunisten und unentdeckt ihr Werk zu verrichten.

Zum Thema "ich checke den Taskmanager nach unbekannten Programmen":

Ist eine Schadsoftware als Dienst im System aktiv und nutzt zur Kommunikation die svchost.exe, wirst du im Leben nicht feststellen können, ob du ein infiziertes System hast. Natürlich kann sich ein Programm ausser als Dienst, noch auf andere Art und Weise tarnen, dies osll ja aber schließlich keine Anleitung werden. Ausserdem versenden Trojaner nicht GB-weise Daten, sondern im kB Bereich. Solange man mit dem Router und somit mit dem Internet verbunden ist, hat man immer einen niedrigen Traffic von paar kBit/s.

Ich kann nur eins sagen: die Leute, die meinen ohne AV ein sauberes System zu haben, sind meiner Meinung nach zu 99,9% infiziert und wissen es nicht einmal. Ausserdem schädigen sie durch ihr Verhalten auch andere. Aber lebt ruhig in eurer Traumwelt.


----------



## iGreggy (21. Januar 2010)

Und da du ja im Sicherheitsbereich arbeitest weißt du auch das es keinen 100% Schutz gibt. Egal ob du  Scanner x, y, oder z benutzt, dein Ar*** kann dir immer auf Grundeis gesetzt werden. Das weißt du und das weiß ich. Ich habe beschrieben wie ich es mache, aber auch das garantiert mir oder sonst wem keinen wirklichen Schutz. Und da uns die Industrie ja jeden Sch*** aufschwatzen will und unsere gesamte Gesellschaft das mitmacht, weil sie einfach nur sowas von grenzdebil und dämlich ist (ich muss mit meinem Handy immer im Netz sein und erreichbar sein), wird das eh nicht besser und Virenhersteller kriegen noch eine Menge zu tun.

In dem Sinne schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Berky (22. Januar 2010)

Ich bezahle meine rechnungen immer online per iBanking. Das pass-und kennwort muss ich immer von neuem eingeben, das zertifikat ist in einem dieser Token gespeichert, der ständig per usb an dem pc angeschlossen ist. 
Meine frage: ist es einem virus, trojaner oder was auch immer möglich das pass-oder kennwort trotzdem ausfindig zu machen, da sie ja angeblich nicht gespeichert werden, oder aus dem Token daten auszulesen?

Grüsse aus Liechtenstein


----------



## iGreggy (22. Januar 2010)

Ohne jetzt eine verbindliche Aussage zu treffen kann es wirklich möglich sein. Du sagts du gibst es neu ein, also tippst du es, oder? Hier können Keylogger giftig werden, da sie die tastenanschläge protokollieren und so wird dein Passwort ausgespäht. Aber wie gesagt, keine verbindliche Aussage. Falls ich mich irre korregiert mich bitte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Januar 2010)

Das es keinen 100% schutz gibt das weiß jeder aber mit einer AV software geht man sicherer als ohne. Und was kelevra sagt ist völlig richtig wer aber nun so blauäugig ist das nicht begreifen zu wollen wird mer geschädigt als er denkt. Und ich frage mich ob diejenigen sich immernoch sicher füllen wenn über ihren PC ein Hackangriff durchgeführt wurde und die Polizei daraufhin klingelt. Denn da es euer PC ist seit ihr für ihn verantwortlich auch wenn ihr selber den Angrif nicht durchgeführt habt. Oder wenn ihr eine Rechnung bekommt von etwas was ihr nicht bestellt habt.

@ sananelan Es ist möglich ein Trojaner in verbindung mit einen Keylogger schaft soetwas. Der Keyloger merkt sich das Passwort und der Trojaner greift dann auf den Rest zu mithilfe des Passwortes. Bedenke ein Trojaner hat einmal installiert die selben rechte wie du.


----------



## midnight (22. Januar 2010)

@Nobody 2.0 würdest du bitte endlich mal aufhören den Weltuntergang zu predigen? Herrje ich bin zwei Jahren ohne AV-Müll unterwegs und ich wurde weder verhaftet, noch wurde meine Wohnung von der Polizei besucht, mir hat nichmal jemand mein Konto leergeräumt das ich per Onlinebanking verwalte.
Wenn ich in der Firma bin, (wo es eine Firewall mit nem verflucht guten Packetfilter und allem drum und dran gibt) tut sich auch nichts gefährliches, davon würde ich sofort erfahren. Und ja, ich sitze da in einer Art DMZ (mit dem Unterschied, das auch diese überwachtz wird), da im internen Netzerk nur die Firmenrechner hängen (=

so far


----------



## Spikos (22. Januar 2010)

Das sind immer diese Klischees, die man irgendwo liest. Rechnung kriegen, Polizei, etc. verschone mich bitte mit sowas, ich habe noch niemals von einer Person die ich kennen könnte mitbekommen, dass so etwas schonmal passiert wäre. Müsste ja eigentlich irgendwem mal passieren, wenn doch relativ viele ohne AV-Programm im Internet sind, oder nicht? Aber noch nie was davon gehört, außer von einem, der hat damals auf Bearshare illegales Zeug geshared. Sowas gehört allerdings bestraft. Und solange Antivirenprogramme noch nicht vom Gesetz vorgeschrieben sind, kann mir der Staat mal einen Husten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich Lachen oder mit den Kopf schüteln soll bei so viel Blauäugigkeit. 

1. die beschriebenen Fälle sind durchaus schon vorgekommen.
2. Es ist richtig der Staat schreibt nichts vor aber du musst gegebenenfalls beweißen das du es nicht warst. Und wie willst du das machen ?
3. Der weltuntergang findet erst im jahr 2012 oder am 10.10.10 das letztere heis im decimalsystem diiiie ... So genau weis der Untergang das aber noch nicht deshalb weiß und predige ich es nicht ich sage nur das was passieren kann. Zugegeben im Extrem fall.


----------



## Spikos (22. Januar 2010)

Zufällig habe ich blaue Augen  (sarkasmus).
1. Ist mir durchaus bewusst.
2. Meinst du, die Hacker bauen sich ein Botnetzwerk auf, greifen damit die BPjM an, weil sie mit deren Einschränkungen nicht zufrieden sind, und ich werde dann dafür verurteilt? Okay.
3. 101010 ist die 42, welche die Lösung schlechthin darstellt. Warst auch auf German-Bash? Jedenfalls hat dein "diiiie" genauso viele i's wie in dem Quote. Ziemlich schlechter Wissensfake.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Januar 2010)

Ja Hacker bauen sich Bot Netze auf, du weißt gar nicht wieviel so ein Netz kostet wenn es auf den Schwarzmarkt gehandelt wird.

Mit den Datum stammt wirklich von dort fands aber lustig weil ich doch den Weltuntergang predike u.s.w

Also hab ich es bewissen, du bist blauäugig so


----------



## Spikos (22. Januar 2010)

Wieviel kostet denn ein Botnetz auf regulären Schwarzmärkten? Ich wusste garnicht, dass man mit sowas handelt.. wieder was gelernt.


----------



## kelevra (22. Januar 2010)

Also was ich hier lese, kann ich fast schon nicht glauben.

Natürlich weiß ich als IT-Sicherheitsberater, dass es keinen 100%igen Schutz gibt. Es gibt aber diverse Möglichkeiten Systeme so abzusichern, dass es einem Hacker einfach zu umständlich wird einzubrechen, und er sich ein System suchen wird, das schlechter geschützt ist.

Ich habe beinahe täglich mit Leuten zu tun, die Ihre Systeme schlecht schützen, aber ich habe es noch nicht erlebt, dass jemand so unbelehrbar ist.

Jeder ist für sein System verantwortlich und somit auch für alles was damit gemacht wird. Kann man nun nachweisen, dass mit dem System ein Wurm verbreitet wurde, der beispielsweise finanziellen Schaden woanders angerichtet hat, und man kann weiter beweisen, dass der Besitzer dieses Systems es schlecht oder gar nicht geschützt hat, ist der Besitzer in der Verantwortung.

Genau so verhält es sich auch mit offenen WLANs. Egal ob man beweisen kann, dass man selber die Straftaten nicht begangen hat. Man ist immer zumindest Teilschuld.

Diejenigen, die hier behaupten, mit einem ungesicherten System besser zu fahren, werden es wohl erst lernen, wenn sie auf die Schnauze fallen.

@Spikos Es ist so: Es gibt Gruppen, die Bot-Netze errichten, um damit Straftaten zu begehen, und andere, die sie verkaufen.

Auf online Schwarzmärkten bekommst du von einer gestohlenen Kreditkartennummer, über Hackertools, Viren, Trojaner bis hin zu gesammten Bot-Netzen alles.

Der Wer eines solchen Netzes richtet sich natürlich nach seiner Größe. Dazu ein kleines Zitat von Viruslist.com



> Die Pacht für ein E-Mail-Botnetz, das etwa 1.000 Mails pro Minute versendet (bei 100 Zombie-Rechnern online) beträgt etwa 2.000 Dollar im Monat. Der Preis für ein fertiges Botnetz – ebenso wie die Ausleihgebühr – ist abhängig von der Anzahl der infizierten Computer. In englischsprachigen Foren erfreuen sich betriebsbereite Botnetze der größten Beliebtheit. Kleine Zombie-Netze mit nur einigen hundert Bots kosten zwischen 200 und 700 Dollar,


Quelle


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Januar 2010)

Nun aber dann müssen die Hacker trotzdem sehr schnell arbeiten, da mein PC mit jedem OS meist nur einige monate läuft oft sogar blos einen Monat bis ich wieder alles leer räume und neu aufsetze. Außerdem verändert sich meine IP adresse eigentlich alle 2-5min und in den 3 jahren die ich antivirus zeug genutzt habe hat betreffendes noch keine einzige WIRKLICHE bedrohung gefunden sondern oft nur reibungsloses arbeiten verhindert...daher hab ichs halt abgeschafft.


----------



## kelevra (22. Januar 2010)

Eine dynamische IP schützt dich nicht, wenn ein trojaner, die jeweils aktuelle an den Hacker sendet.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Januar 2010)

Außerdem nutzt man beim Hacken nur am anfang die IP adresse und nimmt später die Mac Adresse und die gibt es nur einmal auf der Welt nähmlich auf deiner Netzwerkkarte. Und die Mac Adresse kann man nicht Tauschen nur wenn man eine neue Netzwerkkarte einbaut.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Januar 2010)

und da ich auch nur öfter die mainboards tausche is das ja natürlich ein problem Oo


----------



## kelevra (22. Januar 2010)

Noch einfacher wird es mit der MAC des Routers, da der ja eher nicht gewechselt wird


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Januar 2010)

kelevra schrieb:


> Noch einfacher wird es mit der MAC des Routers, da der ja eher nicht gewechselt wird



sicher? xD


----------



## kelevra (22. Januar 2010)

na wenn du es dir leisten kannst jeden monat nen neuen router zu kaufen. ich bezweifle das.


----------



## Low (22. Januar 2010)

Kann man die MAC Adresse garnicht ändern oder fälschen? 
Das bezweifle ich nämlich.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Januar 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Kann man die MAC Adresse garnicht ändern oder fälschen?
> Das bezweifle ich nämlich.



Soweit ich weiß ist die adresse fest und unveränderlich.

also wie gesagt ich hatte bisher noch keine probleme. 

was mich nur interessiert ist wie man ip-adressen herausfindet ...


----------



## kelevra (22. Januar 2010)

Man kann die MAC seiner Netzwerkkarte nach aussen ändern, wenn man z.B. in ein WLAN-Netz eindringen will, das MACs filtert. Die vom Router zu ändern wird schon schwieriger wenn nicht unmöglich.

Wenn ich Zugang zu nem Router hätte, würde ich ihm erstmal ne neue Software flashen, die mit nem Backdoor versehen ist. Das ist einfacher als gedacht, da Router normalerweise mit einem Linuxähnlichen System arbeiten. Ist zwar schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich.

EDIT:

Hacker finden IPs net raus, sondern suchen in IP-Bereichen nach offenen bzw. angreifbaren Systemen.


----------



## midnight (22. Januar 2010)

Die von Routern kann man meist genauso einfach ändern wie die eigene. Und das man später nur noch über Macs kommuniziert ist der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt, schon mal was von OSI gehört? IT-Spezis pur...

Wenn schon Trojaner, dann einen der seine eigene IP (also deine) an den "Hacker" sendet.

so far


----------



## kelevra (22. Januar 2010)

Ich dneke, diejenigen, die wirklich vom Fach sind kennen das OSI-Modell.

Und vom Trojaner, der die aktuelle IP sendet, habe ich auch schon vorher geschrieben, ist also nichts neues.

Ich wollte nur Prince_of_Darkness seine Illusion nehmen, dass er mit wechselnder Hardware, IP und MAC sicher ist.

Immerhin stellt er immer wieder, zwar ein frisch aufgesetztes aber offenes System online, das binnen Stunden infiziert, übernommen oder sonst was wird. Ein offenes System bleibt, egal wie oft man die Hardware wechselt.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Januar 2010)

kelevra schrieb:


> Ich dneke, diejenigen, die wirklich vom Fach sind kennen das OSI-Modell.
> 
> Und vom Trojaner, der die aktuelle IP sendet, habe ich auch schon vorher geschrieben, ist also nichts neues.
> 
> ...



Oh okay ich bin also infiziert das is kewl. Also ich hab das Gefühl dass es zwei Sorten Menschen in diesem Fach gibt. Die einen sind wie ich und scheißen drauf und die anderen sehen überall nur Sicherheitslücken und rasten total drauf aus Oo.


----------



## kelevra (22. Januar 2010)

Nein ich raste nicht darauf aus. Und wenn du weiter ohne Antivirensoftware surfen willst, dann mach das doch. Spiel das Thema aber nicht herunter.

Ob du infiziert bist kann ich nicht sagen, das Risiko, dass dein System infiziert ist, oder werden könnte ist aber sehr viel höher.


----------



## Spikos (23. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zu der Sache, ob die Viren erkannt werden, wenn man das Antivirenprogramm hinterher erst installiert. Dazu habe ich eine Email an Kaspersky geschrieben  und folgendes zurückbekommen:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ******,
> 
> selbstverständlich werden dann auch die Viren erkannt, die schon auf dem PC waren bevor Kaspersky Internet Security installiert war.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalkleiste (23. Januar 2010)

sicherlich werden die das sagen 
aber ob das programm das wirklich tut is die frage


----------



## Spikos (23. Januar 2010)

Ja das sagt man auch, wenn es das nicht tun würde, allerdings weiß ich nicht warum der Support-Mensch lügen sollte.


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Januar 2010)

Weshalb sollten Viren denn nicht gefunden werden? Ignoriert werden sie sicherlich nicht. Wenn man natürlich eine komplett veraltete Version installiert und nicht aktualisiert ist das schon möglich


----------



## hyperionical (23. Januar 2010)

Es ist jedem sein Problem ob er ein AV-Prog nutzt, aber wer denkt das der Router irgendwas wirklich gefährliches blockt ist ja wohl ziemlich naiv.
Natürlich kommt trotzdem Schadsoftware (Viren sind heutzutage eine Seltenheit) auf den PC und die gigantische Botnets freuen sich über Meinungen wie die der AV-Gegner. Denn natürlich ist es sehr gut möglich einen Schädling so zu verstecken das er nicht mehr gefunden wird sobald er sich einnisten konnte, soetwas ist bei Botnetzen Standard.
Deshalb bezahle ich die 9€ im Jahr, denn mehr als diese Meldung bekomme ich nicht zu sehen von Norton, denn da kommen immer einfach Meldungen was er elimiert hat. Und außer beim Booten (was ich vlt einmal die Woche mache - Standy-By lässt grüßen)und kopieren (wo es egal ist da die USB-Verbindung eh nicht so schnell ist) bremst die Suite gar nicht, warum also nicht?


PS: Extren sichern ist ja auch so sinnvoll die Schadsoftware wird das natürlich nicht nutzen (kannst ja rufen: Bitte nicht Conficker, lass meine Sicherung in Ruh!)!


----------



## Spikos (23. Januar 2010)

Oh man, so paranoid kann man doch nicht sein.. Meine wichtigsten Daten sind schon auswärts gelagert, also wie soll sich da ein Virus drauf verirren?


----------



## INU.ID (23. Januar 2010)

ChaosSeminar/2005/01_(Un)Sicheres_Windows_am_Heim-PC - Chaos Computer Club Ulm


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Januar 2010)

Wenn du während des Speicherns schon Schadsoftware hattest kann sie mit Gespeichert wurden sein.


----------



## taks (23. Januar 2010)

sananelan schrieb:


> Ich bezahle meine rechnungen immer online per iBanking. Das pass-und kennwort muss ich immer von neuem eingeben, das zertifikat ist in einem dieser Token gespeichert, der ständig per usb an dem pc angeschlossen ist.
> Meine frage: ist es einem virus, trojaner oder was auch immer möglich das pass-oder kennwort trotzdem ausfindig zu machen, da sie ja angeblich nicht gespeichert werden, oder aus dem Token daten auszulesen?
> 
> Grüsse aus Liechtenstein


 

Ich nehm an du meinst den LLB Token.
Die beiden Kennwörter könnte man über einen Keylogger herausfinden hier könnte eine virtuelle Tastatur abhilfe schaffen. Aber ich habe noch keinen Weg gefunden das Zertifikat vom USB-Token runter zu nehmen. 
Von da her sollte es halbwegs sicher sein.


----------



## hyperionical (23. Januar 2010)

Spikos schrieb:


> Oh man, so paranoid kann man doch nicht sein.. Meine wichtigsten Daten sind schon auswärts gelagert, also wie soll sich da ein Virus drauf verirren?



Und wie benutzt du die dann?
Sobald du sie am Rechner anschließt sind sie gefährdet.

Mal ehrlich, es kostet mich keine Leistung, ich kann bedenkenlos überall was laden (wo oft genug was drin ist, sogar bei Chip.de!) und ich muss mich um nix kümmern.
Das wäre ungefähr so als würde dein Auto für 9€ im Jahr nie zur Tanke und in die Werkstatt, aber du tankst und bastelst lieber selber.

*Wie gesagt es ist jedem selbst überlassen*, aber *ich* will das Risiko von Gerichtsprozessen nicht eingehen weil andere sich meinen Rechner borgen und Sch**** bauen oder in meinem Namen eine unfreiwillige Spende an sich machen.
Ergo tue ich alles was nicht viel kostet, mir ein gutes Maß an Sicherheit bietet und da die Kriminellen lieber an die ungeschützen Rechner gehen satt sich mit Sicherheitssoftware rumzuschlagen  bin ich doch froh das es Leute wie euch gibt. Danke für euren Schutz!


----------



## kelevra (23. Januar 2010)

hyperionical schrieb:


> [...]
> Ergo tue ich alles was nicht viel kostet, mir ein gutes Maß an Sicherheit bietet und da die Kriminellen lieber an die ungeschützen Rechner gehen satt sich mit Sicherheitssoftware rumzuschlagen  bin ich doch froh das es Leute wie euch gibt. Danke für euren Schutz!



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Jeder der seinen Rechner ungeschützt lässt, erleichtert es den Kriminellen und die lassen dann die Finger von meinen Systemen. Gute Taktik.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Januar 2010)

mmmm So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Also vergesst was ich gesagt habe macht weiter so


----------



## A3000T (23. Januar 2010)

Ich find die ganze Diskussion irgendwie so überflüssig wie einen Athlon. Bei dem was heute an Hardware im Rechner steckt, da interessiert es die Rechenleistung einen Dreck ob da ein Virenscanner drauf ist oder nicht (na ja, außer vielleicht die Monster von Norton). Selbst mein Pentium III + Avast juckt sich da nicht die Bohne drum. Also entweder hatte der Threadersteller ziemliche Langeweile oder ein übersteigertes Mitteilungsbedürfnis. So, und nun seh ich zu, das mir der Rechner nicht gleich zusammenbricht, weil der böse Virenscanner meine ganzen Ressourcen auffrisst.


----------



## fL!nT (24. Januar 2010)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Und wie benutzt du die dann?
> Sobald du sie am Rechner anschließt sind sie gefährdet.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, es kostet mich keine Leistung, ich kann bedenkenlos überall was laden (wo oft genug was drin ist, sogar bei Chip.de!) und ich muss mich um nix kümmern.
> ...


----------



## Spikos (24. Januar 2010)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Und wie benutzt du die dann?
> Sobald du sie am Rechner anschließt sind sie gefährdet.


Indem ich Kopien davon noch auf dem Rechner habe? Soll doch jeder denken was er will, ich lasse mich jedenfalls dafür nichtmehr anflamen, dass ich der Industrie nicht noch mehr Euros in den Rachen schmeiße.


----------



## Ezio (24. Januar 2010)

Wem die Sicherheit wirklich wichtig ist, sollte ein Unix System zum surfen benutzen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Januar 2010)

Naja aber wirklich nur zum Surfen.. Und danach nimmt man lieber wieder ein richtiges OS um sich Nerven zu ersparen.


----------



## Burkuntu (24. Januar 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Wem die Sicherheit wirklich wichtig ist, sollte ein Unix System zum surfen benutzen



Was ist eigentlich ein Virus-Scanner 
Fast 10 Jahre mit Linux ohne diesen Firlefanz unterwegs


----------



## Ezio (24. Januar 2010)

Zum zocken ist Windows ganz ok, aber sonst will ich mich nicht mehr damit rumärgern 

Und wer glaubt, dass man mit Windows und AV + Firewall sicher ist -> FAIL. Es gibt in Windows Sicherheitslücken, die schon jahrelang bekannt sind aber von MS nie gefixt wurden. Ein erfahrener Hacker hat in wenigen Minuten Vollzugriff auf das ganze System.


----------



## danysahne333 (25. Januar 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Es gibt in Windows Sicherheitslücken, die schon jahrelang bekannt sind aber von MS nie gefixt wurden. Ein erfahrener Hacker hat in wenigen Minuten Vollzugriff auf das ganze System.


 
Hast du Quellen die das belegen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Januar 2010)

Das windows Sicherheitslücken hat weiß jeder zb ist die Passwort verschlüsselung nur ein schlechter Witz. Du willst beweise gut, jeden Monat gibt es bei MS ein Upgrade Tag (glaube es ist der 2. Montag im Monat) da werden Sicherheitslücken geschlossen. Die bekannt geworden sind. Die anderen lücken und Hintertüren bleiben offen. Die bekannteste ist die über den Update Service von MS.


----------



## danysahne333 (25. Januar 2010)

Mich interessiert nur mal welche Lücken denn über Jahre hinweg schon offen sind bzw nihct gefixt wurden. Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## iGreggy (25. Januar 2010)

Naja die Nummer mit dem Internet Explorer kannst du da gut nehmen. Einer der Google Entwickler hatte MS wohl schon im Sommer dazu informiert, ergo hatte MS 4-5 Monate Zeit, und erst jetzt wurde es gemacht.

Das ist typisch MS Qualität. Ich möchte jetzt keine Hass-Tirade herbeirufen oder Windows etc. schlecht reden, aber MS hat eine inakzeptable Mentalität was das fixen angeht. Wenn Lücken da sind sollten sie auch sofort gestopft werden, denn irgendwann brechen sie aus und der Ärger ist da. 4-5 Monate eine Lücke offen lassen geht nicht. Man hat jetzt nur reagiert weil die Downloadzahlen von Opera & FF so in die Höhe geschossen sind. Wenn Lücken da sind werden sie auch genutzt. Egal ob heute oder in 5 Jahren. Das man den Kunden so ein Risiko aussetzt finde ich unverantwortlich. Das sollte MS ändern und nicht warten bis Patchday ist oder wann auch sonst immer.


----------



## hyperionical (27. Januar 2010)

Windows ist genauso unsicher wie der ganze Rest.
Oder glaubt jemand das Linux in irgendeiner Weise sicherer ist oder das es vlt nur an seiner Verbreitung liegt? Na was wohl?
Dafür brauch ich mir bei MS aber nicht überlegen was und obs geht, es geht und so solls sein, Mainstream muss nicht immmer schlecht sein.


----------



## Ezio (27. Januar 2010)

Daran merkt man, dass du dich nie wirklich mit Linux beschäftigt hast. Im Gegensatz zu Windows ist es von Grund auf sicherheitsorientiert geschrieben und hat eine stabilere Kernelstruktur. Und ja, ich behaupte, dass Linux/Unix basierte Systeme deutlich sicherer sind als Windows. Anwendungen haben nur die Rechte, die sie brauchen und können nicht auf das gesamte System zugreifen wie unter Windows. Es gab seit 2003 keinen bekannten Linux-Virus, das sagt wohl alles. Wenn es MS nicht hinbekommt, ein OS zu produzieren, mit dem man ohne Drittanbietersoftware sicher im Internet surfen kann, finde ich das einfach unfähig.


----------



## hyperionical (27. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch schon auf Linux-Versionen gearbeitet, was auch zugegeben sehr bequem ist.
Aber wenn man die Marktverhältnisse mal umdreht, was glaubst du würde passieren?
So naiv kann man ja nich sein, denn dann gäbe es auf einmal massenweise Anwendungen und man kann ncht mehr alles so genau zuschneiden aufeinander. Abgesehen davon möchte ich erstmal das Linux sehen was Windows das Wasser reichen kann, denn zurzeit hat Linux seine Nischen (z.B. reiner Surfen, Server-BS ect), ist aber definitiv noch nicht so massenmarkt tauglich.


----------



## Burkuntu (27. Januar 2010)

Machtverhältnisse  
Linux ist in Community-Hand und nicht etwa ein Konzern


----------



## Ezio (27. Januar 2010)

Ich kann aktuell auf Linux alles machen, was ich auch unter Windows kann, mit Ausnahme von neuen Games, dafür kann ich aber problemlos Windows benutzen.
Natürlich wären dann Linuxrechner ein größeres Ziel für Angreifer, man würde aber trotzdem keinen Virenscanner o.ä. brauchen, da nicht unbemerkt Schädlinge beim Surfen installiert werden können. Übrigens ist Linux Marktführer im Serverbereich, wo es zuverlässiger und sicherer als Windows arbeitet und dazu freie Software ist. Es gibt keine Sicherheitslücken und Bugs, die vom Hersteller geheim gehalten werden.


----------



## midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Ja toll, aber das hochgelobte Ubuntu erlaubt auch jedem Depp alles mit rootrechten laufen zu lassen.

so far


----------



## Tom3004 (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann dem Anfangsposter nur zustimmen, ich lade auch auf jeder Seite wo ich einen Nutzen draus ziehen könnte etwas herunter, Rapidshare & Co und es gab bei mir noch nie einen Virus.
Wenn ich höre das ein Kumpel von mir sich dauernd einen anfängt und Avira Free benutzt, frage ich mich, was er für Seiten besucht.
MfG, Tom


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Februar 2010)

Linux ist *NICHT* für Sicherheit optimiert. Es ist ein auf Geschwindigkeit optimierter *NIX-Klon. Als solcher ist es natürlich (im Gegensatz zu Windows) von Anfang an auf mehrere Benutzer ausgelegt — was auch mehr Sicherheit mit sich bringt.

OpenBSD wurde mit dem Fokus auf Sicherheit geschrieben. Und da ist es afaik das einzige auf dem Desktop nutzbare Betriebssystem.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Februar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Ja toll, aber das hochgelobte Ubuntu erlaubt auch jedem Depp alles mit rootrechten laufen zu lassen.
> 
> so far


Des müsstest mir aber mal bitte genauer Erklären o0
Ich hab sowohl Ubuntu Server als auch die Desktopversion im Einsatz und ohne Sudo-Eintrag läuft da garnichts mit Rootrechten...


----------



## Burkuntu (1. Februar 2010)

... und ausserdem benutzen die Deppen ja ein anderes Betriebssystem


----------



## hyperionical (1. Februar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist der Code von Linux offen, stellt das nicht ein gute Arbeitsgrundlage für Programmierer dar, auch für die mit negativen Zielen?
Und zu behaupten irgendein System wäre sicher ist ja wohl sehr vermessen, wenn man die Kreativität der entsprechenden Leute sieht.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Februar 2010)

Prinzipiell wäre das schon möglich, aber bei den großen Projekten checken das zu viele Leute (früher pder später^^).


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Februar 2010)

Dass der Code oft geprüft wird, ist eine Legende. Aber der Code ist schon besser: Da er zumindest gelesen werden kann, ist schlechter Code „peinlich“ und wird lieber nicht veröffentlicht. Und in gutem Code findet man Fehler leichter.

Mehr als bei geschlossenen Programmen wird da aber nicht unbedingt nach Fehlern gelesen. Nur besser dokumentiert.


----------



## Burkuntu (1. Februar 2010)

Nur bei Quelloffenen Programmen ist für die große Community überhaupt die Möglichkeit vorhanden, den Quelltext zu lesen und vielleicht Fehler zu finden !
Bei geschlossener Software ist das völlig unmöglich


----------



## AchtBit (4. Februar 2010)

Antiv SW taugt nur zum scan. Echtzeitüberwachung ist totaler Quark. Ob ichs nun klingeln hör wenn ich eine Datei kopier oder wenn ich später einen Scan mach, ist Jacke wie Hose.

FW jedoch ist ab XP unverzichtbar. Ohne FW ist spätesten nach 30min der erste Viri im System.

Ich benutz Ad Aware, weil das Programm wirklich wichtige Ereignisse Live meldet. 1. Prozessmanipulationen, 2. Registry Eingriffe(konfigurierbar) und 3. Manipulationen am Netzwerk. Zudem gibts noch eine Option Virus verhaltensbasierende Aktionen zu erkennen.

Das Hauptprogramm kann jede erdenkliche Schadsoftware, die over http://  eindringen will, blockieren.    

Das ist die eigentliche Bedrohung. Weil over tcp/ip immer erst ne Lücke in der FW oder ein seperates socket Layer notwendig ist, geht man vermehrt den HTTP Weg. 

Wie auch immer nix ist völlig sicher, deshalb surf ich jetzt nur noch im Sandkasten. 


PS: die Antwortmail von dem Kaschperie, ist lächerlich. Als ich einst eine aggresive virut32 Variante hatte, lies sich nicht eine einzige AV Software auf dem System installieren. Entweder verweigerte diese die InstaLLallation weil die Verfizierung ne falsche Checksumme ergab(PC Cillin, Norton AV, Avira) oder, (Kaschpersoft z.B) der Recher fror bei der Installation ein. Das Mist Ding hatte sogar teilweise die Online Scan Applets im Browser blockiert. Nur den PC Cillin Onlinescan(die java Variante) hab ich zum laufen gebracht. Jedoch konnte er das Mistding auch nicht entfernen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Februar 2010)

Hi!

also mal ein paar Sachen vorweg:

Ich benutze seit Jahren keine Virenscanner, sondern eine Internet-Sicherheitssoftware (aktuell Kaspersky Internet Security)
meine Rechner 'sitzen' auch hinter einem Router mit Firewall
Viren sind eine Sachen Trojaner & Co was anderes
Das Surfverhalten ist eine Sache, aber nicht alles!

Wie ich dazu komme?

naja: ich weiß - auch aus Erfahrung - dass allein ein Virenscanner gar nichts bringt.
Eh' man sich versieht, ist dann der eigene Pc plötzlich Bestandteil eines Botnetzes oder Deine Daten werden irgendwo im Nirgendwo verkauft.

Spätestens, wenn dann plötzlich Dein Konto leer und das Geld irgendwo in Russland ist, weiß man, dass es zu spät ist. 
Das ist 'nem ehemaligen Schulfreund passiert: immer nur einen Virenscanner - noch dazu einen kostenlosen - drauf und plötzlich waren erst Daten aus dem Onlinebankingprogramm fehlerhaft bzw. es kam eine Fehlermeldung, dass der Auftrag für eine Überweisung nicht gesendet werden könne.
Drei Stunden später wurde fast das gesamte Guthaben vom Konto abgebucht.
Das geschah merkwürdigerweise genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo das Geld vom Autoverkauf drauf kam - was darauf schließen lässt, dass sein Konto schon länger beobachtet und dieser Zeitpunkt genau abgepasst wurde.

Als die Polizei und ein Sachverständiger seiner Versicherung dann seinen Computer untersuchten, stellten sie fest, dass:

seit fast 5 Monaten jede Kontobewegung über einen russischen Server umgeleitet wurde
seine gesamten Daten - aus denen u. a. der beabsichtige Autoverkauf ersichtlich war - ebenfalls dahin gesendet wurden
weder der Server noch derjenige, an den das Geld gegangen war, auffindbar waren

Die Versicherung hat daraufhin jede Schadensregulierung abgelehnt - hätte er eine (kostenpflichtige) Interne-Schutz-Software drauf gehabt, hätten sie bezahlt.
Schaden: 81.000€.

Wenn man dann liest, dass rund 40% aller in Deutschland vorhandenen PC's mit Schadsoftware verseucht sind und ich dann solche Ideen lese, wie Ihr sie hier teilweise propagiert, dann wundert es mich, dass es nur 40% sind!

Bedenkt doch mal folgendes:

Schadsoftware muss sich nicht immer sofort bemerkbar machen - siehe mein Schulfreund: die Software war 6 Monate alt!
Außer einer Virenversuchung können auch schlimmere Schäden entstehen (in dem Falle: 81.000€)
Auch, wenn Euch selbst nix passiert, wenn euer Rechner zur Virenschleuder wird oder für DoD-Attacken missbraucht wird: muss dass denn sein?

Ich habe mich bsp. mal vor längerer Zeit bei einem Gewinnspiel einer Computerzeitschrift mit meiner E-Mail-Adresse angemeldet.
Seit dem bekomme ich zahlreiche - etwa 10 am Tag - E-Mails, die schlichtweg Müll sind.
Was soll ich bsp. mit einer Probefahrt mit einem Auto - wo ich nicht mal 'nen Führerschein habe?

Mit solchermaßen - und auf anderen Wegen - erlangten E-Mail-Adressen wird ein schwunghafter Handle getrieben.
Weiß ich denn, wer diese E-Mail-Adresse noch alles kauft und dann vielleicht meine Kontodaten beschaffen will?

Auch habe ich ab und zu Computer von Arbeitskollegen und Bekannten zur Reparatur hier.
Da sind dann auch solche Leute bei, die meinen, dass sie keine Schutzsoftware benötigen.
An Hand des Verlaufes kann ich auch meistens feststellen, dass die Kumpels keine dubiosen Seiten aufgesucht haben.
Trotzdem ist fast jeder dieser Rechner mit irgendeinem Virus, Trojaner oder was-weiß-ich verseucht - ohne Schutzsoftware hole ich mir das Zeugs dann auf mein Rechner (bsp. über einen USB-Stick).

Neulich hatte ich 'nen Rechner von einem anderen Arbeitskollegen hier, der noch nicht mal einen Internetanschluss hat.
Mein Kaspersky fand über 100 Bedrohungen wie Trojaner und Viren auf dem Rechner!

Also, meine Meinung:

wer ohne ausreichenden Schutz im Internet unterwegs ist, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn das Konto leer ist
ohne Schutz gefährdet man sich und alle anderen im Internet!

bedenkt doch dabei mal, dass inzwischen über 90% des Internet-Verkehrs Spam und solche unerwünschten Sachen sind.
Und für diesen Verkehr zahlen wir alle!

um es ganz klar zu sagen: wer solche Sachen (also ohne Schutzsoftware im Interne surfen) macht und dann noch so propagiert, ist in meinen Augen völlig verantwortungslos!

Also ganz klar: nie ohne!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## windows (28. Februar 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit Jahren keine Virenscanner, sondern eine Internet-Sicherheitssoftware (aktuell Kaspersky Internet Security)


In der vorletzten c´t war ein Test, indem ermittelt wurde das diese Zugaben nichts bringen.
Die Firewalls der Betriebssysteme Windows XP, Vista, Seven so wie Mac OS X waren deutlich besser.
Ich suche den Artikel noch raus, aber im Fazit wird dringend vom Kauf einer Komplettsuiute abgeraten. Sonst bin ich aber deiner Meinung, ein Virenscanner ist pflicht.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Also ganz klar: nie ohne!


Gib Viren keine Chance.

MFG
windows


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Februar 2010)

Hi!

tja- so kann es sich unterscheiden!

Ich habe die Tage in einer 'Chip' (frag' mich nicht, welche - relativ aktuell = maximal 6 Monate alt) gelesen, dass rund 40% der PC's in Deutschland infiziert sind.
Da war allerdings nicht genau gelistet, ob nun Trojaner, Botviren, Viren, Malware oder was auch immer - da gibt's aber auch genaue Zahlen.
Weiß nur nicht, wo.


Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich in den letzten drei Jahren nur mit drei 'Quellen' Probleme hatte:


Files, die ich über Filesharing gezogen hatte: ca. 80% verunreinigt
Files, die ich mir von dubiosen Seiten gezogen habe: 50%
USB-Stick's oder Rechner, die bei mir ins Haus kamen (z. B. zu Reparatur).
Beim 'normalen' Surfen - wie gerade in diesem Moment - hatte ich keine Probleme.
Ich sitze aber auch hinter einem Router mit 'Hardware'-Firewall.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## rebel4life (28. Februar 2010)

Und wenn man auch noch so doof ist und kein Limit für die Online Banking Funktion setzt, dann ist man selber schuld. 

1000€ Limit und notfalls hochsetzen, fertig. 2. OS nur für Banking aufm PC, dann schnell neustarten und schon sicher das Online Banking nutzen, da Windows von sich aus eh kein ext4 kann, kann ein Virus unter Windows nur sehr schwer auf diese Partition zugreifen. Die Seite von der Bank als Standardseite und schon kann man nichts mehr falsch machen, außer man speichert Tan usw. aufm PC in ner Textdatei.

Unter Linux brauch ich kein AV und unter Windows reicht der von Microsoft, Software Firewalls setze ich auch nicht ein, da die rein gar nichts nützen.


----------



## fazi87 (7. März 2010)

letztens kommt meine sister zaus und legt mir nen usb-stick hin
"du, da sind viren und trojaner drauf. hilfst du mir?"
ich: "wtf? woher und warum und waaas?"
sie: "schul-pc"

und ich wusste schon, was los ist.

also schnell mal die auto-run-funktion für usb über regedit  deaktiviert (war sie vorher eig auch schon, wollt auf nummer sicher gehen)
dann explorer auf und stick rein; gleich mal mit ESET Smart Security 4 getestet und siehe da: "1 wurm (conficker.ab) und 1 trojaner (k.A. wie der hieß)
(letzterer war im "deletet" ordner, also nicht mal sichtbar... der wurm war in einer ppt von ihrer FBA-Präsentation!

trojaner gelöscht und conficker.ab konnte nicht desinfiziert werden; also auch gelöscht! hab dann nachgelesen, dass der *.ab nicht der extrem gefährliche ist... trotzdem mulmiges gefühl gehabt. nachher kompletter scan; aber keine meldung mehr! (scheinbar glück gehabt!)

danach noch skin formatiert und mit h2wtest getestet, um jedes Bit und Byte zu überschreiben; nachher nochmal formatiert! stick ist "sauber" 

also nicht allein durch surfen kommen viren/trojaner etc an den pc, sondern auch durch usb-sticks! (ist eh den meisten leuten klar)


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

Hi!

Richtig - das Problem kenne ich:
Mal 'n Notebook von 'nem Arbeitskollegen zur Reparatur hier gehabt.
Mit einem USB-Stick ein paar Dateien (Bilder, Töne) von meinem PC auf das Notebook transportiert.
Als ich den Stick zwei Tage später wieder an meinen PC stecke, kriegt mein Internet-Scurity-Programm 'ne Krise.......
Ein Haufen Trojaner, Viren und weiß-der-Geier-was drauf.

Da komische dabei: es gibt immer noch viele Leute, die meinen, ein Antivirenprogramm reicht völlig hin.
Dabei sind Viren heute nicht mal mehr das Gefährliche.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## mixxed_up (7. März 2010)

Diesen "Versuch" mach ich schon seit Jahren, erst einmal Probleme gehabt. Es geht durchaus ohne Antiviren Programm.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

das führt dann dahin, dass Deutschland der zweitgrößte Sitz von Botnetzen weltweit ist.


----------



## midnight (7. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Diesen "Versuch" mach ich schon seit Jahren, erst einmal Probleme gehabt. Es geht durchaus ohne Antiviren Programm.



Vergiss es, davon kannst du hier niemanden überzeugen, das hab ich auch schon probiert.

Vielleicht werden wir dann ja der zweitgrößte Sitz von Botnetzen, Schienenbruch und co sitzen ja im heiligen Land - bewacht von Bloatware.


so far


----------



## ALDI Nord (8. März 2010)

Also Mein Prof sagt, das Software Firewalls sinnlos sind.
Wenn man eine Firewall im Router hat, ist das schon die Halbe miete. Ansonsten aufpassen was man halt wo runter lädt - und wo man seine Informationen eingibt(Phishing). Ein Virenscanner ist wertvoller als die Software firewall. Selbst mit Software Firewall, sagen die meisten eh immer Ja obwohl sie gar nicht wissen was sie da gerade durchlassen.
Standard Router firewalls lassen eh alles raus und öffnen dann die ports für eine begrenzte zeit um Antworten durch zu lassen.
Hardware Firewall nützen kaum was wenn der PC doch infiziert wurde.
Hier sollte also auf jeden Fall ein Viren Scanner Installiert Sein.

Also:
Hardware Firewall
Viren Scanner
Hirn einschalten beim Surfen
Nicht Acrobat Reader Nutzen
Browser, OS und IM Programme auf aktuellen Stand halten

Ist euer PC erst einmal Infiziert solltet ihr euch Linux Live CD angucken, knopicilin und Co


Muss aber sagen, ich benutzte selber Seit Jahren F-Secure Internet Security. Auch die Firewall den wie mein Prof sagt:"Software Firewalls are a Joke - but better than nothing."
Auch gefällt mir die browsing protection - ich kaufe die Lizens mittlerweile im Bulk und rüste damit meine ganze Familie aus.


----------



## iGreggy (8. März 2010)

Man diese Diskussion hier wird ja immer länger. Heidewitzka. Ich denke es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen wie er seinen PC schützt und welche Mentalität er dazu vertritt. Die einen sagen Firewall im Router ok, die anderen schwören auf Internet Suits, andere haben gar nichts. Ja das muss man für sich entscheiden. Ich nutze selber nur einen Virenscanner von avast, die Windows (7) eigene Firewall und die Firewall im Router. Ich halte wirklich alles aktuell und meide Tauschbörsen etc. Ab und an Bootscann und Live Cds wie knopicilin. Das ist meine Mentalität. Die muss niemanden gefallen, akzeptiere ich auch. Aber mir gefällt es und damit fahr ich gut. Man sollte halt genau überlegen was man lädt, installiert und wem man traut. Mehr kann man eigentlich nicht machen. Die Gefahr sind nun mal unsere Mitmenschen, die andere abzocken wollen. Damit müssen wir leben.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. November 2010)

Ja, Hundertprozentigen Schutz gibt kein Anti-virenprog.

Sebst bezahlprogs nicht.

Hatte jetzt ca 1Jahr G-Data drauf.

Hatte in der zeit auch so einige Viren und Trojaner erkannt
und geblockt.

Hab jetzt vorgestern Microsoft Essentials instaliert.
Komplettscan......Hat zwei Trojaner und ein Virus gefunden und 
beseitigt.

------------------------------------------------------------------
Hoffe das niemand zwei Antivirenprogs drauf hat??
Wie von nem Bekannten der Sohn.....
trotzdem hatte der den Blaster.......
------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein A.-Kolege von mir deinstaliert nach einiger zeit sein 

A.-virenprog...instaliert ein zweites....
komplettscan...deinstaliert....
Instaliert erstes wieder.....

Ist vlt.was übertrieben....



MFG


----------



## Burkuntu (9. November 2010)

Das allerbeste Antivieren Programm ist immer noch LINUX 
... oder ist das selbst ein Virus 
Ich bin jetzt seit über 10 Jahren vom Linux-Virus befallen und auch mein  Handy hat den Android Virus


----------



## p00nage (9. November 2010)

jo ich bin mit OSX unterwegs  ist schon praktisch


----------



## msimpr (10. November 2010)

Morgen

Bin mit Ubuntu 10.10 unterwegs ohne Schutzprogramm,da ich einen Router habe


----------



## Burkuntu (10. November 2010)

Ich bleibe erstmal bei der LTS 10.04 - Lüchse sind doch niedlich . . . und schnell, so ganz ohne Virenbremsen 
Es geht doch nichts über einen flotten Linux-PC, der sofort nach Drücken der ENTER-Taste schon fertig mit der Arbeit ist und nicht noch blöde Rückfragen stellt, ob ich mir denn wirklich sicher bin


----------



## Sash (10. November 2010)

hm.. im dsl modem ist diese firewall integriert, und selbst hab ich noch norton internet. sec. drauf, 2010er.. weihnachten dann die 2011. system halte ich aktuell und lad nicht jeden sch... runter.. läuft alles supi und nen virus oder wurm dürfte ich noch nie gehabt haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Februar 2011)

Nutze gerade auch Ubuntu 10.10 aber ob da Viren drauf sind woher soll ich das wissen, habe ja kein Programm das es überprüft. 

Zu Windows, ich hatte GData TotalCare, der sagte mir immer er hatte keine Viren gefunden auch nachdem ich das Programm per Update auf den neusten Stand hatte, da nehm ich mal die Testversion von eScan ist auf einem USB-Stick drauf und lasse es mal laufen. Wie viel hat der gefunden, 36 Dateien hat der mir angezeigt !!!

Das meiste davon kannte ich echt nicht und löschte es, aber so ein Antivirusprogramm kann auch Sachen als Viren anzeigen die gar nicht welche sind zum Beispiel Moorhuhn 3, das wurde mir von Kaspersky als ich es noch hatte immer als Virus angezeigt aber es ist gekauftes SPiel


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Februar 2011)

Ja. Die sind dann vielleicht so signiert. Das war doch auch beim Neuen NFS der Fall. Da wurde die nfshp.exe als Virus angezeigt und geblockt. Man sollte sich nie zu 100 % drauf verlasen


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Februar 2011)

Ich benutze schon seit langem kein Virenschutzprogramm. Angefangen 2004, als es immer für Freezes sorgte, habe ich es auch nie vermisst. Einmal (!!) ist mir was untergekommen, was aber daran lag, dass ein Freund von mir unbeaufsichtigt an meinem Computer war. Und vor ein paar Tagen habe ich einfach mal testweise Kaspersky Pure installiert.

1. Reaktion: Leute wie haltet ihr das aus!? Mein PC ist ja als mein Netbook 

2. Reaktion: Na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob das wieder ein billiger Voodoozauber ist 

3. Reaktion: Alles clean laut Scan, also lebe ich mit meiner Strategie gut 

Also Leute: Weniger Warez und wenn dann aus sicheren Quellen  Und wenn man hinter einem Router sitzt ist das mit der Firewall meistens auch geklärt.

Fefe hat übrigens gerade auch etwas ausgegraben zum Thema Virenscanner. Ich denke mal das ist für und alle eine Überraschung was da so rausgekommen ist


----------

